# time of day java script problem



## NSharrer (Apr 21, 2001)

I have been using a time-of-day java script with no problems in Netscape, but recently I checked it with Internet Explorer and found IE puts up the wrong year!! It's just fine in Netscape, but IE sees it as the year 2000. So what do I need to change? Here is the code:


----------



## NSharrer (Apr 21, 2001)

Here is the java script that I'm having trouble with:


----------

